# HELP! Could somebody help me with this...



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know how to write out Holly's extended pedigree for her webpage.

Here's the picture of it.c


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't you just copy and paste it where you want it? 

Also on Goatweb someone once posted a place where you could fill in a petagree and put it on your website, but I don't remember who and where the website was. Maybe the person from Goatweb is her and will re post the info.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Just google "free pedigree maker". It doesn't matter what(dog, goat, horse) the form is for, its all the same.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys! =)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.sitstay.com/pedi That's what I use: http://www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarm/herdsires.htm


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sara, I used it. You guys should go check out the remodeled website!


----------

